
Ask HN: Learning Korean - ckrailo
What are HN&#x27;s favorite resources for learning Korean?<p>I&#x27;ve picked up a 2 year Rosetta Stone subscription, installed Korean keyboards on everything, and ordered a keyboard cover. I live with somebody that speaks Korean so I have people I can practice with both written and spoken.<p>I&#x27;ve found r&#x2F;Korean and the beginner&#x27;s list (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Korean&#x2F;comments&#x2F;rq3th&#x2F;the_ultimate_beginners_resource_thread&#x2F;).<p>What else would y&#x27;all recommend for developers and entrepreneurs learning Korean?
======
Nadya
_> I've picked up a 2 year Rosetta Stone subscription_

I would advise anything but RS. RS is huge because they blasted their
marketing everywhere. The only two I've _ever_ seen good reviews for are
Spanish and French. Having tried the Japanese version - it was _beyond_
terrible. I do not see the Korean version being any better.

One of my favorite polyglots has some [0] resources that may be useful for you
(may need to scroll down a bit to find the video).

The #1 thing you can do is _practice_ as much as possible. Work around small
vocab by describing things. Forget the word for "plane"? Say "air car" and
have your friend remind you of the word. Learn how to say "How do I say [__]
in Korean", in Korean. Avoid English as much as possible.

Learn connecting words. "And", "or", "because", etc. A small vocab (100~
words) can go very far if you get creative enough.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/laoshu505000/search?query=Korea...](https://www.youtube.com/user/laoshu505000/search?query=Korean)

------
curuinor
Read many children's books.

It may be of use, just because of the farness of the language from English and
of the effort you will need to expend to learn anything, to get formal
schooling, and to use formal textbooks. Yonsei University's materials are best
in both these cases, with Seoul National close behind.

------
meric
My friend liked going to Korean Language meet up groups.

He also stuck cards with Korean he's trying to learn outside his shower glass
so his shower thoughts will be Korean.

He now has a Korean girlfriend and is moving there in a couple of months.

------
zmonkeyz
I've always liked how this was formatted for a start:
[http://www.ryanestrada.com/learntoreadkoreanin15minutes/](http://www.ryanestrada.com/learntoreadkoreanin15minutes/)

